# 489 subsequent entrance



## kayath (Nov 23, 2012)

why the visa online application progress shows requied documents like birth evidence, english proof ect...after i uploaded the documents . what does it mean? do i need to re upload again?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

No ignore it, if you have uploaded them that's fine. The system will still say required until someone in australia will update it which may be never.


----------



## kayath (Nov 23, 2012)

thanks _shel.'
online application request me to Complete character assessment particulars and submit to the department(form 80). but their is specifically no space to upload form 80. could i upload it under character evidence. or do i need to sent by post/ please help me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Fill one for each person & upload to the character section. Keep a copy in case you need to send it again due to long process or future applications.


----------



## kayath (Nov 23, 2012)

thank u soo much. i just want to know that how long this process (subsequent entrance 489 visa)will last?


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

_shel said:


> Fill one for each person & upload to the character section. Keep a copy in case you need to send it again due to long process or future applications.


Hi Shel,

Did you mean, fill it in pen, scan all pages, create a PDF file (lets says) of all pages and then upload?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes unless you have the programe needed to fill in on the PC then save. Otherwise print, fill, scan & upload.


----------



## Doina (Nov 14, 2012)

I did applied online yesterday for 489 subsequent visa. Anyone knows if this can go under 6 months?

If my status is "In Progress" does it mean that I have a case officer assigned?


----------



## shijut20 (Jun 16, 2012)

Doina said:


> I did applied online yesterday for 489 subsequent visa. Anyone knows if this can go under 6 months?
> 
> If my status is "In Progress" does it mean that I have a case officer assigned?


Hi Diona,

I have to apply for 489 subsequent visa for my wife from India.Would you please share the link in which you lodged the application.And also please confirm whether you have used Credit or Debit card for the payment.My Credit card limit is not sufficient to make the full payment(AUD 3060),I was just wondering whether I can use my Visa debit card for the same.

Believe I can submit the on-line application from India!!
Kindly advise.

Thanks,
Shiju Thomas


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a question,i am on 489 Visa.If i get married in next few months and if I want to apply my spouse subsequent entrant Visa.Is it required to get her skill assessment .If no then will she get work rights.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

No a skills assessment is not needed for her. She does need IELTS though or to prove english language through her education. She will be able to work linked to your visa.


----------



## shijut20 (Jun 16, 2012)

Anil said:


> I have a question,i am on 489 Visa.If i get married in next few months and if I want to apply my spouse subsequent entrant Visa.Is it required to get her skill assessment .If no then will she get work rights.


Hi,

Pls go through the below link.

As per my knowledge ,subsequent entrant doesn't required to get the skill assessment,however she/he need to have the evidence to prove the functional English ability.In my case i have submitted certificate of medium of instruction from university to prove the same.

hope this helps.


Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa

Your dependants who were not included in your original application (subsequent entrants) may also be eligible to apply for this visa.

As a holder of one of the above provisional visas, you and any subsequent entrants do not need to submit an Expression of Interest and/or receive an invitation to apply. Instead you apply using one of the options listed below:

Application for Provisional Skilled Regional – Renewal Visa (489)
Application for Provisional Skilled Regional – Subsequent Entrant Visa (489)
Log on to a saved application or add attachments
You can be granted a maximum of two provisional skilled visas, This means if you have held any of the above visas more than once, you cannot apply for a subclass 489 visa.


Thanks,
Shiju thomas


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

shijut20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pls go through the below link.
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks a ton for your reply.do you have any idea how long it takes after applying subsequent entrant visa for spouse?what is the fee?

and we are 2 siblings,we both are in Australia,I am on 489 and my sister is PR.Our parents are dependent on us.My father is 65years+.Can I also apply subsequent for them as well?


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

shijut20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pls go through the below link.
> 
> ...




Hi

Thanks a ton for your reply.do you have any idea how long it takes after applying subsequent entrant visa for spouse?what is the fee?

and we are 2 siblings,we both are in Australia,I am on 489 and my sister is PR.Our parents are dependent on us.My father is 65years+.Can I also apply subsequent for them as well?


----------

